# To Deadlift 300lbs



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Ive never really deadlifted before, but i tried it for the first time last weekend and got 7 reps of 200lbs, and i think there was still some gas left in the tank. i figure if i add 5 lbs every 4 days when i workout my back, i can get up to 300lbs by jan 18th, and if i keep up that pace i can get to 400lbs may 18th. i dont think ill be able to consistently keep increasing like that tho, so my goal is to get to 300lbs by my birthday in about 20 weeks, april 17. whats the most you guys can deadlift?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't deadlift anything (bad sciatica, plus I'm a girl), but that sounds lke a lot of weight to be lifting. Eep.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

woohoo, deadlifted 225lbs for 6 reps today, ill be feeling that tomorrow  

maybe i can get to 250lbs before school starts jan 16th, i weigh 125lbs too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoa, man - be careful! :afr


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

dang


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

im careful, i always warm up and use a belt when its heavy


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

wow. pretty impressive


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

This is my all time favorite lift! I broke my high school record for the deadlift and placed first in a powerlifting meet for my lift. I did 520 in the 180 pound weight class. A couple years ago when I was taking creatine and protein I weighed around 200 pounds and pulled 575.

I think that is great that you are doing deadlifts. You quickly separate yourself from the "boys" in the gym when you start doing this. They are hard and everybody looks at you like you are crazy. 

300 is a very attainable goal. 400 will be really tough unless you a very dedicated...however if you have the ideal body type your gains will come much easier. Long legs and long arms increase your leverage.

Beware though....make sure your form is absolutely perfect. The potential is there to really hurt yourself if you perform the lift incorrectly. 

Always keep your but low, your back straight, and lift with your legs. 

Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lol i cant deadlift. i only do 145lbs for 8 reps. when i found out years ago that im not a strength lifter, i decided to just concentrate on body building. course ive been off for over a year....


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know whether it was doing deadlifts or clean and presses, but about 2 1/2 weeks ago i messed up my neck and could barely turn it. its almost all better now and i started working out again yesterday after i took a break during the fall semester. im gonna commute now so ill try and lift a lot during the spring semester.


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

Blue Oval said:


> Ive never really deadlifted before, but i tried it for the first time last weekend and got 7 reps of 200lbs, and i think there was still some gas left in the tank. i figure if i add 5 lbs every 4 days when i workout my back, i can get up to 300lbs by jan 18th, and if i keep up that pace i can get to 400lbs may 18th. i dont think ill be able to consistently keep increasing like that tho, so my goal is to get to 300lbs by my birthday in about 20 weeks, april 17. whats the most you guys can deadlift?


I feel so relaxed after I work out. I can rep 275 without a problem. I don't think I've ever maxed out. Make sure you have good form when you deadlift, because you can hurt your back really badly if you don't. I think consistency is key, so even if you don't reach your goals, you'll feel great if you're putting in the time and effort. Good luck!!


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

Be careful dude. I totally tweaked my back deadlifting, and because I'm such a maniac and addicted to lifting I kept lifting. My back was tweaked for two months. I havn't dead lifted since. It's probably fine, but I don't wan't to have a permanent injury. You'll be cool though if you warm up. Just be careful and good luck. :banana


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

I gotta say im impressed. I weight the same amount as you, and i can deadlft... around 120 for that many reps.


----------

